# Closing windows with remote



## loan guy (Apr 16, 2002)

Does anyone know how to do this or if it can be do? I want to close the windows and sunroof with my remote without having the key in the door. 

I was playing with my remote today in my second story office and found that the signal reached my car, about a 100 yards away. I figure I could open and close my windows from my desk when it gets really hot to let some heat out. But today I had to walk down to my car to close the windows once I lowered them from my office.:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

The reason they don't go back up with the remote is because it could be unsafe to do this. It would suck to hit the 'windows up' on your remote by mistake (if it existed) only to come back to a car five minutes later to find your strangled child with their head hanging out of the car (though you shouldn't have left the kid in there in the first place!). Yes, there are safety strips in the door seals to prevent this, but having no auto-up is an extra precaution.

I read somewhere that auto-up can be enabled on the interior controls (can anyone verify this?), but I don't know if it is possible to do the same with the remote.

Good luck,

--SONET


----------



## Raptox (Apr 16, 2002)

*right...*

My 320d has this option...

I i "Press & Hold" the unlock button the windows will open..
When i "Press & Hold" the lock button (bmw logo) the windows
(even the sunroof) will close.

Maybe this function is disabled in the USA ?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: right...*



Raptox said:


> *My 320d has this option...
> 
> I i "Press & Hold" the unlock button the windows will open..
> When i "Press & Hold" the lock button (bmw logo) the windows
> ...


yes it is disabled in the USA. But why, I don't know. I don't see a security risk there actually. You have to press and *hold* the button till all the windows (fronts on the coupe) and the sunroof are closed. You can't do it by mistake, IMO.


----------



## Raptox (Apr 16, 2002)

True ! 

Go to your dealer and ask him to active it with the Modic...
Maybe they disabled it because they once had a lawsute for some kid getting choked...

Greetz Raptox


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Raptox said:


> *Maybe they disabled it because they once had a lawsute for some kid getting choked...
> 
> *


*
Probably true but with the pinch guard feature on the windows it should no longer be a issue/risk.:dunno: *


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

It's disabled in the U.S. for the same reason the convertible owners can't open their convertible with the key fob... LAWYERS (no offense to any here). BMW is afraid of being sued by an owner who accidentally injures someone by mistakenly putting the window up and catching an arm. Incedentally Phil, I don't know if you've ever tried it (DON'T) but it takes a good deal of force to activate the pinch guard. I was (Stupidly) playing with it on my old e36 and I got a nasty bruise on my arm before the window came back down. Hopefully it is more sensitve in the e46.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *It's disabled in the U.S. for the same reason the convertible owners can't open their convertible with the key fob... LAWYERS (no offense to any here). BMW is afraid of being sued by an owner who accidentally injures someone by mistakenly putting the window up and catching an arm. Incedentally Phil, I don't know if you've ever tried it (DON'T) but it takes a good deal of force to activate the pinch guard. I was (Stupidly) playing with it on my old e36 and I got a nasty bruise on my arm before the window came back down. Hopefully it is more sensitve in the e46. *


I have tried it and it must be an improvement:dunno: It reversed quickly and did not hurt my finger at all.

But you are right about the potential lawsuits. And any offense is only directed at Vexed


----------



## Raptox (Apr 16, 2002)

It's indeed more sensitve on the E46... i currently still have my loyal 318tds and you better don't get stuck. I realy hurts.

But the E46 is realy soft...en almost responds directly to presure.

greetz


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Raptox said:


> *It's indeed more sensitve on the E46... i currently still have my loyal 318tds and you better don't get stuck. I realy hurts.
> 
> But the E46 is realy soft...en almost responds directly to presure.
> 
> greetz *


That's good, I was afraid to try it again after my e36 experience....


----------



## i.winter (Apr 30, 2002)

The pinch sensor is fairly sensible on my new 325, but the problem is that it's located on the top/*inside* part. 
I demo-ed this to a friend of mine and he got some serious bruises because he was only touching the upper/outside part of the door frame (I think it's called the door frame...). He was reaching in from outside.

Just my $.02 (CDN)


----------



## Raptox (Apr 16, 2002)

I just don't get why u guys sue eachother so fast.
Here in europe they would seriously laugh with u if u where trying to sue bmw because u got stuck.)

We don't sue mcdonalds because the coffee was to hot, etc...

Maybe you can get the Close-windows-button on your remote activitated if u sign some papers saying you understand the risk)


Greetz Raptox


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

My sunroof stopped closing the other day because of the wind! 

(seriously)


----------



## BWTX540i (Mar 19, 2002)

On my last car (VW Passat), you could roll up all the windows and sunroof by turning and holding the key in the lock position on the door (as opposed to using the remote). Seems like it takes just as much effort to hold down the tiny BMW button on the remote than it does to hold the key in the lock position in the door for a VW. :dunno:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

TX330i said:


> *On my last car (VW Passat), you could roll up all the windows and sunroof by turning and holding the key in the lock position on the door (as opposed to using the remote). Seems like it takes just as much effort to hold down the tiny BMW button on the remote than it does to hold the key in the lock position in the door for a VW. :dunno: *


You can also do that on your bimmer. =)

The button is nice because of the "cool" factor... plus if it's gonna start raining you can roll 'em up real quick from inside the house.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

TX330i said:


> *On my last car (VW Passat), you could roll up all the windows and sunroof by turning and holding the key in the lock position on the door (as opposed to using the remote). Seems like it takes just as much effort to hold down the tiny BMW button on the remote than it does to hold the key in the lock position in the door for a VW. :dunno: *


This also works in the BMW. (look at the original post).


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

It must be a "BMW" thing, not a "USA" thing....My Audi A6 can both open and close the windows/sunroof using the remote control.

The close feature is very handy when rain is coming, I do not have to go all the way to the car to close the windows. 
(sunroof closes automaticlly when it detects rain)

Wish I could have the BMW programmed the same way:thumbdwn:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Doug-

No you can do this on all BMWs in europe-- i've had e39 and e46 rentals there and this feature worked. I picked my car up via euro delivery and asked the Munich dealershiip if they could activate that feature. They looked for it in their modic but couldn't find it -- they said it was probably a alsightly different software of the central body electronics (ZKE), and that they didn't know how to change it. Its a BMW in the USA thing. They're extrememly paranoid about getting sued here. When I picked up the car, the BMW rep was demonstrating some features. I made some comment about the ugly airbag sticker and that I couldn't wait to take it off. The rep- said half jokingly but sort of seriously "No, no, no, please don't touch that. If the sticker is missing, you might sue BMW!". That's the German/european perspective on the Americans-- they know that we'll sue over anything, and they don't quite understand it so in some cases they probably go overboard in trying to prevent getting sued here. I'm sure the whole Audi debacle in the 80s also sent a chill down the spine of all European auto companies executives. The sad thing, is they're probably right. I'm sure that someone in the US would somehow manage to kill their child w/ windows that close via the remote. I'm surprised that Audi has this feature enabled on US cars. Oh well- the flip side to all of this is that american consumers have the best consumer rights and protections in the world.


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

*Question*

Here is a question for all of you personal injury lawyers out there: "sue wise" what is the difference between being able to close all the windows by holding down a little button vs. closing all the windows while holding and twisting th ekey in the door lock? :dunno:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Question*



gray330 said:


> *Here is a question for all of you personal injury lawyers out there: "sue wise" what is the difference between being able to close all the windows by holding down a little button vs. closing all the windows while holding and twisting th ekey in the door lock? :dunno: *


The button could be depressed in your pocket or something, or your kid could do it I suppose. It's less likely that the key will turn itself in the lock mechanism on the door. =)

BTW, I'm no PI attorney.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

If you want better range on that remote for rolling down windows/open moonroof...put the key end to your chin, your head will act like a big antennae and you'll double your range that you can remotely do this, I learned it from Alee!  I open the roof, windows from the 2nd story about 200 yards away!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *If you want better range on that remote for rolling down windows/open moonroof...put the key end to your chin, your head will act like a big antennae and you'll double your range that you can remotely do this, I learned it from Alee!  I open the roof, windows from the 2nd story about 200 yards away! *


This is especially helpful if you're at a higher elevation than the car, like the entrance to a grocery store (since I know we all park our cars WAY out in no-man's land). I've seriously gotten about 300ft of range with my head. :thumb:


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Hey Robg, I know the window up feature works in Europe, I also heard it works in Canada. Just not USA.

Maybe if we drive our cars to Canada, It will start working on our cars:lmao: :dunno: :lmao:

(also, the sensors for window jams are VERY sensitive on my Audi. sometimes the auto up stops for no reason, exspecially if the window sills are damp)


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *Hey Robg, I know the window up feature works in Europe, I also heard it works in Canada. Just not USA.
> 
> Maybe if we drive our cars to Canada, It will start working on our cars:lmao: :dunno: :lmao: *


Stranger things have happened in the land of Canadia.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *If you want better range on that remote for rolling down windows/open moonroof...put the key end to your chin, your head will act like a big antennae and you'll double your range that you can remotely do this, I learned it from Alee!  I open the roof, windows from the 2nd story about 200 yards away! *


So here's a good personal injury scenario that could happen if the windows could be closed via the remote in the US:

Someone puts the key to their head to extend the range and is able to close the windows on their car without actually seeing the car. Of course, they've left their 4 year old child in the car w/ the widows open, so they think to themselves "I better close the window". So they put the antenna to their head, close the window, sever the childs hand, and then later claim that they got brain cancer from the key. And then they sue BMW for not putting warning stickers in the car telling them not to live young children in the car unattended, key causing brain cancer and mental anguish from severing the childs hand. The kid sues for loss of future wages becaus ehe can only type w/ 1 hand. I'm sure someone would think of a way to hurt themselves or somone else.


----------



## DISCOBOY1 (Jan 8, 2002)

*That Feature does not work in Canada*

Believe me, I've tried it a few times. But for those who 
have an aftermarket alarm system, you could use a free channel
and activate that switch in the door lock to close them up.
If that makes any sence to you


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

*power window motors are strong*

for what it's worth..it's probably not a good idea to show off the cool anti-pinch feature too much to your friends. the window regulators/anti-pinch sensors are not very reliable. they are designed with the idea that they will only be activated once in a blue moon and not designed to withstand a lot of repetitive cycles.

it'd be a shame to see it fail on the 100th time and you really do end up with a severed arm/finger/<insert favorite appendage here>.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *If you want better range on that remote for rolling down windows/open moonroof...put the key end to your chin, your head will act like a big antennae and you'll double your range that you can remotely do this, I learned it from Alee!  I open the roof, windows from the 2nd story about 200 yards away! *


You must not have any radio intereference in your area.  I frequently have to hold the key agains the antenna for several seconds before it works. (This has been consistent with all the integrated key bimmers I've driven in the Tenleytown/Friendship Heights area.) This is why I will NEVER get the lock cylinder removed. Two times, I have been forced to manually unlock the car. (This is much better than the 740i, though. I was able to get the remote on that car to work maybe 50% of the time.) I had the same problem with the car I test drove, so I doubt that the three vehicles I've tested ALL had defective keys.


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Stranger things have happened in the land of Canadia.  *


Yeah.

Like 12" of snow on May 6th (so far) with another 5-8" on the way. Gotta love Spring blizzards...

 :lmao:   

Yes, I'm going crazy...


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

*sounds like your in calgary....*

glad that the rest of canada doesn't fall under the stereotypical canadian weather...


----------

